# Pssssssssst cocoflea...



## addict (Apr 26, 2003)

Limited out on tog up to 7#'s yesterday in the LI sound. Giant humpbacks and decent c-bass mixed in. You could target the scup and c-bass with some clams for some great light tackle action. The porgies were up to 18"!!! Holy humpback. The c-bass were more reasonable but still good quality around 3#.

Hope you've been fishing bud.

9/11 Never forget


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Thanks Addict I have been fishing, but I have not targeted for Togs or Porgies I guess I will have to adjust this weekend and since I'll have more time to fish( due to losing my Job to outsourcing) I'll have to start targeting them also.


----------



## addict (Apr 26, 2003)

oh man...sorry to hear 'bout your job. I too have some time this week due to my company going belly up. Keep yer chin up, things HAVE to get better for us, afterall, we're anglers!


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Sorry about your hard times and your right we're anglers and it will get better for us.


----------



## Topsailbum (Apr 10, 2003)

guys,
things will get better, in my prayers.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

That sucks that you lost your job man;Its happend to me before


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Just got a temp job until the end of year so I guess things are starting to look better the only problem is it cuts down the time for fishing and had to cancel my Montauk trip.


----------



## addict (Apr 26, 2003)

My Montauk days were cut short too when my company folded. I did find another job, but man this is a sick economy. I guess I should just be thankful that I even found one. It sucks as I've missed a good portion of the fall run. All in all, I think it's helped me get my priorities straight.

So tonight, instead of worrying about fishing, I took my wife out to a japaneses restaurant and we ate fish that was caught by someonelse. 

This saturday will be a beautiful day though and we're going out for some more bucktooth beauties.

Tight lines folks!


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Saturday is on for me just not sure what to target.


----------



## addict (Apr 26, 2003)

*Hope you went for tog*

Complete bail job on the bucktooth critters today up to 8#'s. Sick day of togging on a beautiful November day. Fish in t-shirts! C&R'ed countless keeper sized tog.

Fishing is a friggin' awesome sport!

PS: Fished LI sound


----------

